# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [NEEDED] a model for printing

## rene1981

Hello,

I have a picture of a rower, that have to be modelling for printing.
Unfortunatly, I am not that good in modelling.

Can someone model it for me?

Please remind:
I have an up2! plus printer:
Max printsize:
135 X 135 X 130 (mm)

But I prefer it smaller, cause of the costs:
60 X 60 X 60 (mm)


If you want to model it for me, please put a reaction in here, or send me a pm.

The model have to be like this (or around: it have to be a rower on a row boat):
http://img.vandaag.be/tmp/450/350/r/...finales-wk.jpg 

But then the whole row boat.
Because of the small printsize, I dont need the rows outside of the boot. It may also be in the boot. Also it needs the rower on it.

Is that possible?

Thanks!

Gr. René

----------


## rene1981

I am not sure if people see my post...

----------


## Compro01

> I am not sure if people see my post...


Your post is perfectly visible.

----------


## awerby

If you want more response to this query, you might add how much you're proposing to pay the person who does this work for you. 

Andrew Werby
Juxtamorph.com

----------


## caddesignproduct

Hello, I am interested for the job, please contact me on my email: caddesignproduct@gmail.com

----------

